# Bowtech Insanity CPX Review



## Sheepman (Jul 26, 2009)

Here is my experience with the Insanity CPX.

http://muddyhunter.blogspot.com/2012/01/b-n-b-bow-review-bowtech-insanity-cpx.html


----------



## DMAX-HD (Jan 30, 2005)

One of the better reviews I've seen.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOYT'n em! (Oct 21, 2011)

i shot one yesterday, and i loved it! i do still like my carbon element rkt better. i was going to buy one, but honestly, the axle setup scares me a little. i will wait a few months and see what, if any, problems may arise...i think it will be with the axle system or limb tips if there is any issues with this bow...time will tell.


----------



## Sheepman (Jul 26, 2009)

The reason for the axle setup is actually an advantage to dealers. The addition of the pieces at the end of the axles actually help eliminate pressing damage.


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

cant wait to get mine!!


----------



## bl00dtrail (Aug 17, 2008)

> One of the biggest differences between the Invasion and the Insanity is riser length. The Insanity has a much longer riser by about 2-3". The length of the riser, along with the Insanity being a center pivot and very close to having a deflexed riser makes the stability, balance, and forgiveness of the Insanity better than the Invasion.


That's not even close to a deflexed riser.... I don't care what Bowtechs PR dept is shoveling..... errr I mean "saying"!

besides that the Insanity CPXL is the first Bowtech that I have LIKED in a long time....!


----------



## DMAX-HD (Jan 30, 2005)

Did you order another black ops?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Bottom line, how long will the wait be?????


----------



## Sheepman (Jul 26, 2009)

Yes sir.



DMAX-HD said:


> Did you order another black ops?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMAX-HD (Jan 30, 2005)

Sheepman said:


> Yes sir.


kewl


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Price99_99 (Jul 10, 2011)

Ordered my 70 lb black ops friday and was told 4 weeks max

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheepman (Jul 26, 2009)

For my lefty 70lb black ops I was told 3 weeks.



ShootingABN! said:


> Bottom line, how long will the wait be?????


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

Sheepman said:


> For my lefty 70lb black ops I was told 3 weeks.


My dealer placed my order at the ATA show and I wasn't expecting mine (exactly like yours) for months. I never asked. I've never received a LH bow in less than 8 weeks. Maybe they are giving us first show this year?


----------



## Sheepman (Jul 26, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Jack The Ripper (Dec 24, 2011)

I really hope they start shipping them out soon. Ive had a DP on mine for a month now so it makes me feel like ive already been waiting forever!!


----------



## pselover (Jul 2, 2009)

i like that review i will be ordering one soon as my other bow sells. i dont know what color i want yet.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Good review


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Nice review. Cant wait to get mine...


----------



## Pigeonfoot (May 12, 2011)

I have a 60# cpxl on order....after reading this I wonder if I should of ordered a 70#. My tendonitus was telling me no at the time....now I am having second thoughts....


----------



## twooldridge (Feb 18, 2010)

I have my XL on order in BO. I hope to be shooting it in a couple of weeks with even more forgivness.


----------



## Chris1970 (Dec 27, 2009)

*nice review + more useful reviews and links*

Nice job, bud. 

A couple of useful links for those looking at Insanity: 

One more review: very detailed and informative: http://compoundbowchoice.com/brands/bowtech/insanity-cpx/review/
Interesting thread with a few posts about limb problems: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1738441


----------

